# Looking for grass livery/companion home west/south Devon.



## mightymammoth (8 March 2015)

*on behalf of a friend*

Looking for grass livery/ grazing or companion home for an 12 yo easy to do gelding. Lives out all year, unshod.

Ideally west/south devon. 

Any suggestions appreciated, thanks.


----------

